# DSG Clunk



## kgbzz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

All,
I posted something similar to this on the general Mk VI forum, but since my trans is also involved I thought it a good idea to post here are well. Particularly, the DSG trans will "clunk" when it gears down to a stop. Basically, just as the car stops, the trans goes "clunk". It is not overly dramatic and does not do it every time, but it is very noticeable.
I've had the car in recently and much was does since there were other issues as well, primarily the engine loosing its ability to accelerate at, or about, highway speeds (car sputters). I'll post the other updates after this post.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bought a 2010 GTI “launch car” and I could write a short novel on the problems, but to summarize:
• Rattles, vibrates, moans and groans. I think you get the picture, the car does not seem to be constructed all that well
• Engine looses ability to accelerate frequently at, or near, highway speeds. Spits and sputters and puts me in a dangerous position
• DGS trans clunks when gearing down for a stop. Sometimes clunks when engaging different gears with the gear shifter (at a stop)
This has all been brought to the attention of the VW service shop where I bought the car on several occasions, but alas, they could not produce and had no fault codes to confirm. The engine light has finally come on so now VW has to recognize that there is a problem causing the car to sputter at speed. They will also have no problem reproducing the DSG clunk now either (unless, of course, they are indeed the imbeciles they have appeared to be so far). They have had the car since last Friday afternoon and still seem to be perplexed.


_Modified by kgbzz1 at 1:44 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## kgbzz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: DSG Clunk (kgbzz1)*

Engine loosing acceleration issue:
Error code as a result of the engine light coming on indicates a fuel pressure issue. There is a low and high-pressure fuel pump, however, and the code does not designate which is the probable cause. After having the car since last Friday, the techs intuition is that the low pressure is the probable cause.
However, VW has rules and regulations around the distribution of parts. This means they will not give the tech a part until it is certain what the cause is. VW’s process: more testing is required that involves them driving around for a couple of hundred miles, or more, until they recreate an intermittent problem. If the problem is not recreated, then no part will be issued. Completely unacceptable because the problem may not occur for 2 or 3 weeks and then happen 3 or 4 times in a day.
Agreed upon next steps: tech will replace a low-pressure fuel pump sensor that regulates power. The part is not regulated as stringently since it is a relatively lower cost part. It is a bitch to get to and the back seats have to be removed since the low-pressure fuel pump is located near the fuel tank. I’ll drive/monitor car for reoccurrences.
Transmission clunking:
Tech confirmed that this is absolutely not normal for a DSG. After he replaces the fuel pump sensor he will reflash the ECU, upgrade as necessary, reprogram and then hope this clears the issue.
If this does not fix it, the next step will be escalation to a field tech or whatever they are called. They have more power to make decisions. I’m actively documenting and reviewing the lemon law process in preparation for what I hope does not turn out to be a very unpleasant situation.


----------



## kgbzz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: DSG Clunk (kgbzz1)*

Car is ready for pickup so we shall see…
As agreed:
-Replaced the low pressure fuel pump control sensor
-Reflashed/reprogrammed the ECM
-Reflashed/reprogrammed the TCM
-Not sure if any updates were applied, but will find out when I get to the dealer to pick it up.
I’ll drive it and see what happens…Fingers crossed, etc…If this does not fix it, escalation time (painful).


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

My DSG made a distinct 'clunk' noise when coming to a complete stop. When I brought it in for service, I drove 2 other DSG's on the lot and they both made the same noise FWIW


----------



## kgbzz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (scenturion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scenturion* »_My DSG made a distinct 'clunk' noise when coming to a complete stop. When I brought it in for service, I drove 2 other DSG's on the lot and they both made the same noise FWIW

Hmmmm, interesting. The lead tech at the dealer said he drove another DSG to compare and it was abnormal for it to clunk.
Thanks for the information. I'm checking out a friends GLI (also has DSG) this weekend.
Cheers...


----------



## ireallycare (Feb 26, 2010)

Any updates, kgbzz1?


----------



## kgbzz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (ireallycare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ireallycare* »_Any updates, kgbzz1?

Yes sorry, but I have been busy and unable to post frequently:
- MU replaced on March 16
- Dealership stated that if this does not fix it, a new DSG is the next step
- Drove for a few days to verify that the DSG clunking is still present. It is basically the same. When gearing down to a stop the DSG makes a very audible clunk. Some occurrences are worse than others and sometimes it will not clunk at all. It does it probably 50% to 60% of the time. 
- Contacted dealer and I am awaiting for them to provide me the next steps.


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (kgbzz1)*

My DSG has been doing the same thing since I got the car but I can only hear it with the windows down. Seems to only happen when coming to a moderate to hard stop. I always assumed it was normal...


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (LayZzzee8)*

The 2 - 1 downshift audible clunk is NOT normal. Bring it into the dealer...good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeisin (Aug 16, 2008)

i dont hear any clunks when downshifting in dsg mode just usually when going from a dead stop into first from what i have read im assuming its normal!


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (-AKA-)*

I get no sound when I downshift. Only when I come to an abrupt stop without downshifting and it is only audible with the windows down.


----------



## najiabinader (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: (LayZzzee8)*

i have the same problem on my new seat ibiza 1.6l with a DSG 7
Dealer tried it and said it's normal (which i don't beleive) and give me an additional 1 year warranty on the DSG (now i have 3 years warranty)
I can't beleive that it is normal for a new gearbox to make weird clunking and rattling noises !
Mine does the noises on rough not so flat roads, and when i go on a bump and the gear is changing!
Never again im' buying anything related to VW!!!


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (najiabinader)*

So you'll never buy anything related VW again because the transmission makes a noise???? DSG is the most amazing transmission to drive. And you have the newest one! Just enjoy it!


----------



## NEOHMark (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: (LayZzzee8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LayZzzee8* »_DSG is the most amazing transmission to drive. And you have the newest one! Just enjoy it! 

Ummm. Evidently not for the 40 thousand or so who are on the recall list (a number that keeps growing). Those that receive the additional warranty, but not really a true fix yet.
Just because yours doesn't leave you stranded on the street stuck in neutral, doesn't mean the condition isn't real.
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=8378724


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (NEOHMark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEOHMark* »_
Ummm. Evidently not for the 40 thousand or so who are on the recall list (a number that keeps growing). Those that receive the additional warranty, but not really a true fix yet.
Just because yours doesn't leave you stranded on the street stuck in neutral, doesn't mean the condition isn't real.
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=8378724

That article is from August 2009. OP has a 2010 vehicle. The person I responded to also has a 2010 vehicle but with a DSG 7 which is a COMPLETELY different design. You may have had problems with the transmission but the majority of owners out there do not. IMO the DSG is tremendously fun to drive.


----------



## najiabinader (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: (LayZzzee8)*

LaZzzzee8, it is true! the DSG 7 is very fun to drive...when it is not making noises and shifting harshley!!!!!
unfortunately, mine is always doing these noises, like pipes banging together, or like there is something loose.
would you drive a car that cost you 27 k$ and that is making such noises????
Itsn't it possible that the DSG 7 is having the same problems that the DSG 6 had?
After all, they are german, but they are not perfect!!!! no one is!!!
Regards,


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

These are German, they are Borg Warner designs
Given that the 7 spd DSG is of a dry clutch design, excess vibrations are not dampened by oil that the 6spd would normally be bathed in
If you drove stick shifts, you know sometimes something makes noises in the transmission between shifts


----------



## LayZzzee8 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_These are German, they are Borg Warner designs
Given that the 7 spd DSG is of a dry clutch design, excess vibrations are not dampened by oil that the 6spd would normally be bathed in
If you drove stick shifts, you know sometimes something makes noises in the transmission between shifts


Makes perfect sense!


----------



## najiabinader (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (LayZzzee8)*

i used to drive shifts, and didn't hear these noises whatsoever!!!
plus the noises increase on bad roads or when driving on a bump and the gear is changing!!!!


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (najiabinader)*

I've owned many manual shift cars, both foreign and domestic, and didn't get any clunks out of them.


----------

